

Grammar Puss - mattjaynes
http://pinker.wjh.harvard.edu/articles/media/1994_01_24_thenewrepublic.html

======
mattjaynes
I love this so much. It's freeing to think of English as just a hodge-podge of
mismashed languages - because it is!

Current grammar is just a snapshot of the evolving mush of english frozen in
time. I'm happy to let go of some of those awkward rules that sound so odd in
our current version of english.

Grammar should always be the servant of meaning, not the other way around.

P.S.

If you're feeling truly adventurous, watch the 8 part historical documentary
on The Adventure of English:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32nCpzxHUc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32nCpzxHUc)
(part 1)

